# The Rise of the Granny Pods



## SifuPhil

*The MedCottage* is a new alternative to nursing-homes, consisting of a 12'x24' cottage that is designed specifically with the needs of the elderly in mind. It contains sleeping, cooking, bathing and living areas complete with age-appropriate fittings and safety features, including surveillance cameras and defibrillators. 

The cottage, given the nickname "Granny Pod" by its supporters, is erected on the property of a relative so that visits can be frequent and help is just steps away, yet there is still independence. 

My question is, at around $125,000 for some models, wouldn't it be far more economical to buy a pre-fab house - or even garage, as 12'x24' are the exact dimensions of a two-car garage - and just build it out yourself or with some contracted help? I can't believe that even all of that would approach the pre-packaged price.






Lo and behold, I found this video where the speaker basically agrees with my assessment, and even expands upon it by suggesting additions and alterations to the main house itself - something that has been going on for years.

What are your thoughts on this? Is this just another attempt to cash in on the Boomers, or is it a legitimate alternative?


----------



## Elzee

At $125,000 it does sound expensive for such a tiny place. There is NO living room, only a bedroom, bathroom and kitchen. NO place for hobbies. NO place to DO anything. 

And NO privacy as there is a video aimed at a senior's ankles to monitor falls. If a person needs that much monitoring, then that person needs to be monitored by REAL people, such as nurses and caregivers.

If I was living in such a 'granny pod' I would feel that I might as well be living in a nursing home. There is NO human contact in ordwe to keep an eye on 'Granny or Grandpa' - all the family needs to do is watch the videos and listen to the monitors. It just sounds like a great excuse to have as little contact with 'Granny or Grandpa' as possible and then feel justified that he/she is being looked after.  I think I would rather live in a nursing home, where there are human beings looking after the elderly and perhaps a nurse just might smile at me.


----------



## SifuPhil

VERY valid points, Elzee. 

It's almost like keeping a pet in the doghouse in the backyard  - a doghouse with video surveillance and paddles to shock him when he's been bad. 

I think it's partly a money thing - can you afford to send mom to the nursing home? - and partly a cultural thing. Many European and Eastern cultures still have respect for their elders and wouldn't dream of putting them in a home. Too, in this country we often have the dual-income family, so no one is going to be home to check on Mom anyway. Any costs you save by installing a Granny Pod instead of sending her to the home would I think be gobbled up by having to hire a full-time nurse.

Personally I'd rather just stick Granny in the basement and throw down a few scraps at dinner time.


----------



## maybenot

I've been toying with the idea (since reading your 'Jail" post ) that when/ if I'm living alone and can't look after myself
that I'll commit a crime of some sort and get myself thrown in prison, trouble is, these days you just about have to murder 
someone for that to happen. Then I thought I'd defraud the guv'mt., claim an extra pension or some such, that'll get me in 
jail for sure, no probs.


----------



## SifuPhil

That's actually an excellent idea, one that only a few people seem to have discovered. We'll keep it as our little secret, OK? 

And yes, it would usually turn out like a comedy of errors, committing a series of increasingly terrible crimes and the police just ignoring you, until you happen to place your "X" on the wrong line on your tax form, then WHOOSH - off to the hoosegow.

I love that word.

You'd have a world of free medical and dental care, daily recreation, 3 hots and a cot, take up a trade, talk on the phone, play cards with your friends all day ... darn, I'm getting homesick!


----------



## TWHRider

SifuPhil said:


> Is this just another attempt to cash in on the Boomers,



^^^^this, IMHO - lol lol

I could retrofit a 12 x 60 used mobile home for a lot less money


My baby brother is my half brother.  After his mom fell and broke her arm, he was really stressing that she would have to move in with them and sell her condo.  Thru a stroke of luck/genious/knowing the right people, he got her into a brand spankin' new Catholic Charities apartment for a little less money than her condo was costing her.  

It's five miles from him and he passes the place every day, taking the kids to school - it's a win-win.  I love my step-mom but she's a meddler and a drama queen that wants all the attention; thankfully my brother got our dad's strong "just shut up and get it done" qualities-lollol

Her apartment is bigger than 12 x 24 and at age 75, she most likely won't live long enough to use up $125,000, since the rent is based on gross annual income.


----------



## SifuPhil

Well-played by your brother! Family ties are one thing but I know the kind of person you're describing - if I had had one of them in MY extended family I would have bought them a used 8' bass boat (without a motor) for $25 and set them adrift in the mighty Susquehanna River.


----------



## TWHRider

SifuPhil said:


> Well-played by your brother! Family ties are one thing but I know the kind of person you're describing - if I had had one of them in MY extended family I would have bought them a used 8' bass boat (without a motor) for $25 and set them adrift in the mighty Susquehanna River.



:applouse:


----------



## R. Zimm

The "Mother in-Law" apartment in the back yard used to be popular in South Florida but with the zero lot line developments and small yards they disappeared. One more way our predecessors were wiser than we thought!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

This is actually something that I have been giving a lot of thought to, because the time will come when I need a more supervised place to live, ad I do not want any of my kids to have to disrupt their life to care for me. They have low-income senior apartments, and I guess that when I can't maintain living independently , then moving into an apartment is going to become an option. 
I enjoy having a yard, and being outside when the weather is good, and growing my own garden and flowers, but the real issue would be having to give up my pets. I just don't know how I would find the way to do that, or if there would still be any satisfaction in life if I did do it.
After reading Phil's comments, I guess I should be thankful that none of my kids have a basement.....


----------



## That Guy

My son and daughter-in-law want to put me in a cage in their yard...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> My son and daughter-in-law want to put me in a cage in their yard...



Well, let's not be too quick to judge, now ... some of the cages they have nowadays are plush! They have their own runs built-in (well, at this stage maybe a "hobble" would be a better term); the feeding and watering dishes are often heated so they don't freeze-up in the winter; they even have little second-story set-ups so you can sun yourself in the afternoon ...


----------



## pchinvegas

I am fortunate that we have a large enough house that I have my own room and bath. I love it. In March we started year 3 together and it is working out great.


----------



## That Guy

pchinvegas said:


> I am fortunate that we have a large enough house that I have my own room and bath. I love it. In March we started year 3 together and it is working out great.



Sounds great, PCH.  Where do I sign up?


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Well, let's not be too quick to judge, now ... some of the cages they have nowadays are plush! They have their own runs built-in (well, at this stage maybe a "hobble" would be a better term); the feeding and watering dishes are often heated so they don't freeze-up in the winter; they even have little second-story set-ups so you can sun yourself in the afternoon ...



Perfectamente.  Just as long as there's a sign warning:  STAY BACK!


----------



## Anne

Sounds sort of like banishing Granny to the backyard....   OTOH, the privacy would be nice, and you wouldn't feel so much like a burden with all the medical/safety devices to monitor the situation.

Not many could really afford it, tho.


----------



## MercyL

I cannot decide if I don't like the concept because it's way too expensive, or if I do not care for it because it reminds me of the sweat boxes at old southern prisons, but I am not really comfortable with what is offered.

You could buy a small, used mobile home for less than one of these Med Cottages, and have more privacy with space for hobbies.  If you own a home on a large lot, you might be able to build an add on for the grandparent, or whoever the cottage would be for, with its own locking entrance for $125,000.

It just irks me when companies, like this one, come up with all sorts over priced, money grabbing schemes. Very few of these elder care schemes live up to their promises. As the US population ages, we'll see more products and programs for adult children caring for elderly parents, promising to make the elderly all but invisible.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Having looked around to see what the possible options are for a low-income person, I think that a rented trailer in a trailer park would suit me the best. Most of the trailers have at least a small yard, and the allow pets, within reason. 
They do the yard work, so I would not have to worry about the mowing, but they do let you have a little garden area and flowers, so there would be room to have some tomatoes and peppers growing out there in pots.
It definitely would be a lot better than a little backyard Grannypod for $125k, that is for sure !


----------



## SifuPhil

I was just reading an article the other day that was examining the possibility of seniors living in trailers. They used an example of a park in California where there were over 500 seniors living in the community and went into great detail about the social interactions helping their quality of life, while still being affordable.

Surprisingly the incomes of the seniors were all over the map, from being on assistance to having over half a million in the bank, but that didn't seem to affect the comradeship ... 

I'm actually considering this now, in my waning years.


----------



## Pappy

Maybe they have a good point, although I like my freedom.


----------



## Anne

The trailer park idea appeals to me, also.  I would want my garden, if possible, but wouldn't be necessary.   Having people in your age group around would be a good thing; as you would have more in common.  A bit more freedom too;  than living with or on your kids property, with them feeling like they have to watch over you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I live in a granny flat behind my DD/DSIL's garage. It's tiny, but it's mine! Full (but also tiny) kitchen, bedroom, sitting room, full bath, walk-in closet, outside entrance, and an entrance to the main house via a hallway across from their laundry room. Suits me. I threaten them by saying I'm going to bequeath it to whoever among them (DD, DSIL, DGS, DGD) is nicest to me Somehow I don't think they feel threatened. Hm. Maybe I'm not stern enough?

Anyway, the total cost to build it was less than $30K. Heckuva lot less than a Granny Pod. And there aren't any video cameras aimed at my feet.


----------

